# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  ماذا لو لم يقتل الحسين؟

## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
وعجل فرج مولانا الامام القائم المنتظر

لقد قرأت هذا الموضوع في احد المواقع و اعجبني و احببت ان انقله لكــــم
بسم تعالى

ماذا لو لم يقتل الحسين؟ 

في اليوم العاشر من محرم، لابد من وقفة على واقعة كربلاء، لاستجلاء بعض العبر التي جسدها الإمام الحسين، يوم الطف، ونتساءل بموضوعية بعيداً عن العواطف:
ـ لو قدر ان الحسين لم يُقتل في هذا اليوم، ماذا كان بوسعه أن يعيش؟!
وبلغة حسابية، كم خسر الحسين من عمره، كم ربح؟ بعملية استقراء بسيطة نجد أن جده النبي (ص) عاش 63 عاماً وكذلك أباه الإمام علي بن أبي طالب .. فالإمام الحسين كان عمره الشريف يوم الطف حوالي 57 عاماً، بمعنى أنه لو لم يقتل لعاش حوالي 6 سنوات اضافية، أو قل عشر سنوات، أو أكثر قليلاً. هذه السنوات القليلة عندما أعطاها الحسين لله، وعمدها بالدم وضخمها بعبير البطولة، من أجل المبدأ السامي، فإنها أعطته حتى الآن أكثر من 14 قرناً وسيستمر عمره مع تعاقب الأجيال القادمة ما بقيت، خالداً مخلداً إن شاء الله تعالى.
ماذا تعني الحياة وماذا يعني الموت، أليست الحياة عطاء وبذلاً، والموت سكوناً وهدوءاً؟! مرّ الحسين في كل هذه القرون نشيداً يتغنى به الأحرار، ومرّ خلال هذه الفترة حقاً يرهبه الباطل، ومرّ خلال تلك الحقبة عطاءً يغني الشعوب إذا مات فيها الضمير، أو انخذلت فيها روح المبادرة.
الحسين ليس من النوع الذي يقوى عليه الموت، وهذا شأن الأنبياء والشهداء والعباقرة الذين لا يموتون بموت أجسادهم. وهيهات أن يموت الحسين وهو فكر وموقف وبطولة وشهادة، وستبقى الحياة مدينة للشهداء، لأنهم سيبقون أحياء مهما امتدت الحياة. وما أكثر الأعمار التي تمر وهي خالية من الأمجاد، بينما إذا مر يوم واحد طافح بالأمجاد والعطاء فإنه يعتبر هو العمر الحقيقي. لقد ربح الحسين عندما أعطى من عمره بضعة من السنين لله، وما كان لله سينمو ولا يقف عند حد. ونتساءل:
لو أن الحسين مات ميتة طبيعية على الفراش، هل سيأخذ هذا الدوي الهائل ـ رغم أنه إمام قام أو قعد ـ ؟ متى بدأ هذا الدوي ومتى ينتهي؟
لقد بدأ هذا الدوي في بيت يزيد بن معاوية نفسه عندما جيء بالسبايا إلى مجلسه، ثم أمر ينقلهم إلى بيته، فعُقد مأتم هناك عند زوجة يزيد (هند بنت عبدالله العامر) وبدأ صوت الانكار من هذا البيت، ثم تبرعم هذا الدوي واتسع إلى بيوت أئمة أهل البيت، بدأ بدمعة وفكرة قصيرة، ثم مرثيات من كبار الشعراء مثل الكميت ودعبل الخزاعي .. واستمر الدوي واتسع وأخذ أبعاداً كبيرة، فكانت بغداد خلال محرم تتشح بالسواد أيام البويهيين، وكذلك القاهرة ايام الفاطميين، وايران أيام الصفويين، وشمال سوريا أيام الحمدانيين. وإذا الأصوات تتصاعد وتكبر الدائرة على مستوى القطر، ثم على مستوى الدنيا فيندر الآن أن يخلو الأعلام ليلة العاشر من محرم من احتفالات يقيمها المسلمون لذكراه الخالدة، نادراً أن تجد جالية اسلامية لا تذكر الحسين في مثل هذه الليلة، لأن الحسين عطاء للإسلام وليس عطاء لفئة صغيرة أو لطائفة خاصة، الحسين ومضة من محمد (ص) وموقف من محمد (ص) ((حسين مني وأنا من حسين))، وهذا للمسلمين كافة، وإذا وجد مَن لا يعرف هذا العطاء، ولا يستجيب لهذه الصرخة، فهذا قصور في فهمه، حيث لا يتصور ان مسلماً داعياً يمد يده إلى هذا المنبع ويرجع ويده خالية من هذا المنبع، لابد أن ينهل منه.
والحسين عطاء للإنسانية وليس للمسلمين فقط. لأن المبادئ التي من أجلها استشهد الحسين هي المبادئ التي تصنع الحياة الكريمة، فلم يقتل الحسين لغاية حقيرة، أو رغبة صغيرة، بل قتل من أجل الإنسان، الحسين رفع للإنسانية شعار العزة عندما قال: ((والله لا أعطيكم بيدي اعطاء الذليل ولا أقر اقرار العبيد ـ هيهات منا الذلة)) رفع شعار المروءة عندما فسح المجال ليرتوي أعداؤه من ماء الفرات، ليسقي مَن يرميه بالسهام، حمل على يديه الصبر للإنسانية، إذا استعرت بها الخطوب، ومرت عليها النوائب، علمها كيف تصبر. رسم الحسين بدمه عنوان الشهادة، حتى تكون شمعة تبدد الانسانية بها ظلام الاستبداد والطغيان والجهل .. وتلك المبادئ تعشقها الإنسانية ويتغنى بها الناس، كل الناس فالإسلام ثورة وعطاء جسدها الحسين فكان محبوباً للإنسانية وللمسلمين، ولكما عاد العاشر من محرم عادت هذه الذكريات لتجدد لهم جميعاً أريج البطولة.
لو مات الحسين موتاً طبيعياً لا نقلب هذا الدوي إلى هدوء وصمت، لكن قطرات من دمعه هي التي أشعلت هذا الدوي.
وهل هناك ربح أعظم من هذا؟!
ونتساءل:
لو أن الإمام الحسين كسب معركة كربلاء بجيش عرموم قوامه 70 ألف رجل بدلاً من رجاله الذين بلغوا حوالي 70 رجلاً فقط في واقعة كربلاء. نقول لو أن الحسين كسب المعركة وقَتَل أعداءه ومحاربيه، هل يمكن للحسين أن يحصل هذا المجد وهذا الربح. ماذا ربح أعداؤه؟
ربحوا كرسياً. وما أتفه هذه الكراسي التي يرقاها الطغاة والظالمون وأي عرش من عروش الفراعنة، وما قيمته ازاء عظيم كعيسى بن مريم (ع) الذي كان يركب الحمار ويأكل من نباتات الأرض وكان يأوى في الصحراء بلا بيت يضمه. لكنه كان موقفاً وكان رسالة. وما قيمة عروش قيصر وكسرى مقابل جلد كبش كان يجلس عليه محمد (ص)، هل تلمس لتلك العروش من أثر؟. ما قيمة تلك الكراسي والعروش أمام تراب كربلاء الذي يعبق بأريج البطولات. اسمع هذا الدوي من امرأة كانت أسيرة لأولئك الذين فازوا بالكراسي، حيث قامت زينب بنت علي بن أبي طالب وقالت في خطبتها: ((فكد كيدك، واسع سعيك، وناصب جهدك، فوالله لا تمحو ذكرنا، ولا تميت وحينا، ولا يرحض عنك عارها، وهل رأيك إلا فند وأيامك إلا عدد، وجمعك إلا بدد، يوم ينادي المنادي ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين)).
الإمام الحسين لو كسب المعركة لم يكن يزخر بهذا العطاء أبداً ـ إنها ليست قاعدة ولكنها ثورة الحسين تبقى فريدة في تفاصيلها ونتائجها ـ وهكذا عندما تبحث عن العظماء الذي أعطو لله وفي الله تجد مكانهم في قلوب الناس. أما الطغاة التافهون فإنك لا تجد لهم مكاناً إلا على شفاه الناس لعنات لا تقف عند حد.
وهكذا فإن التساؤل والتفكر في مثل هذه الذكريات الخالدة لا تعمق مفهوماً غريباً في جسد الإسلام، لأن الحسين يمثل امتداداً \طبيعياً للإسلام وغصناً مثمراً ممتداً من شجرة النبوة والرسالة.
فالسلام عليك يا عبير البطولة، السلام على تلك البقاع وتلك الشواطئ التي شهدت شفاها عطشى ولكنها ارتوت من رحمة الله وعطائه، السلام على التراب الذي امتزج بدموع النساء الحرائر والأطفال الأبرياء، السلام على بطلة كربلاء زينب التي كانت سيفاً بجانب أخيها الحسين ولا تزال 

تحياتي لكم اخوكم
الـــــنــــاري

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي الناري ورحم الله والديك على الموضوع


وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك 


اخوي الناري انا منزلة موضوع وكاتبة اسمك المدعو الاول للاجابة على الموضوع
اتمنى تلفي عليه وترد اذا ماعليك كلافة  
<<<<استحي يابنت بس شسوي الموضوع يتطلب دعوة 
مشكور عموما على الموضوع 
تقبل مروري اختك لحن الخلود

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسلمو خيتي
على التواصل الرئع
لاعدمناك يارب
وتم معايت جوالي تحت المجهر

تحياتي لك اخوك
 الـــنـــاري

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

الناري
نقل رائع وموفق الله يعطيك الف عافية
وسلمت يمينك
يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الله يوفقك وسلمك من كل شر


تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## MOONY

شكرا لك خيو الناري فعلا موضوع قيم
الله يعطيك العافيه
سلام الله على الحسين وعلى اهل الحسين واصحاب الحسين
تحياتي لك

----------


## الــــنـــاري

العفو خيتو وهذا واجبنا تجاه امتنا عليهم السلام

وشكرك على مرورك خيتي موني
والله لايحرمنا من طلاتك
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## أمل الظهور

> لو مات الحسين موتاً طبيعياً لا نقلب هذا الدوي إلى هدوء وصمت، لكن قطرات من دمعه هي التي أشعلت هذا الدوي



سلام الله على الإمام الحسين الشهيد وعلى الشهداء ..

جزاك الله الف خير على النقل ومرحوم الوالدين 
موضوع متميز 
الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## نور الولاية

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطاهرين
عليك السلام يا ابا عبدالله ورحمة الله وبركاته
السلام عليك يا شيهد ويا مظلوم السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الف شكر لك مشرفنا الكريم ع الطرح المبارك..

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكروين على المرور الرائع
والله يعطيكم الف الف عافية
و مرحومين الوالدين 
ماتصرو تواصل وتشجيع مستمر الله لايحرمنا منكم
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## عشق الزهراء

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الناري 
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين 
وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين 
يسلمووو

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين 
وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين 

مشكرو اخوي عشاق الزهراء
 على المرور المتواضع
لاعدمناااااك يارب
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطاهرين
عليك السلام يا ابا عبدالله ورحمة الله وبركاته
السلام عليك يا شيهد ويا مظلوم السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ورحمة الله وبركاته* 


*الناري
نقل رائع وموفق*
* الله يعطيك الف عافية
*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد
مشوووووووووووور
على الموضوع

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين ومروحمين الوالدين
تواجد ماننحرم منها يارب
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## فتاة هجر

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطاهرين
عليك السلام يا ابا عبدالله ورحمة الله وبركاته
السلام عليك يا شيهد ويا مظلوم السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الف شكر لك مشرفنا الكريم ع الطرح المبارك..

----------


## فتاة هجر

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطاهرين
عليك السلام يا ابا عبدالله ورحمة الله وبركاته
السلام عليك يا شيهد ويا مظلوم السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الف شكر لك مشرفنا الكريم ع الطرح المبارك..

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطاهرين
عليك السلام يا ابا عبدالله ورحمة الله وبركاته
السلام عليك يا شيهد ويا مظلوم السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشكورة خيتو على المرور
الله يعطيك الف عافية 
ولا تحرمينا من هطلة
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## زهر الياسمين

مشكور اخوي الناري  على الموضوع

الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسلمو على التواجد
رحم الله والديك
ولا عدمناك يارب
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## احلام الامس

جزاك الله الف الف خير

احلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطاهرين*
*عليك السلام يا ابا عبدالله ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*السلام عليك يا شيهد ويا مظلوم السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*الله يجعله في ميزان الاعمال ..*
*عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصاب سيد الشهداء عليهالسلام..*
*تقبل شكري ومروري..*

----------


## سلاف القطيف

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطاهرين
عليك السلام يا ابا عبدالله ورحمة الله وبركاته
السلام عليك يا شيهد ويا مظلوم السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مسكور أخي الكريم على الطرح القيم 

ودمت بخير

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطاهرين

*السلام عليك يا شيهد ويا مظلوم السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*


*مشكورين جميعاً على التواجد*
*والله يرحم والديكم* 
*تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق*

----------


## يامن ملك قلبي

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد
كتبه الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## أسير الحرمان

مشاركه رائعه 
لايوم كيومك يا أبا عبدالله 
أن من يتأمل تفاصيل الطف والأحداث التي نتجة فيها 
لعرف كيف أنتصر الدم على السيف 
وأن الله حفظ قصة الطف من الضياع 
فأصبحت مع الزمن دروس نستقي منها العبر 
فالسلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله

----------


## الــــنـــاري

حقاً .. لايوم كيومك يا أبا عبدالله ...

ماجورين ومثابين انشاء الله
تقبل الله اعمالكم في هذه الايام

مشكورين على التواجد
يعطيكم ربي الف عافية 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## طفله الحسين

الله يوفقك اخوي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يعطيك ربي العافية
ومشكورة على المرور
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## نور الشمس

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطاهرين*
*عليك السلام يا ابا عبدالله ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*السلام عليك يا شيهد ويا مظلوم السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*الله يجعله في ميزان الاعمال ..*
*عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصاب سيد الشهداء عليهالسلام..*
*تقبل شكري ومروري..*

----------


## عماد علي

*الله يعطيك ألف عافية مشرفنا الناري وتسلم الايادي...* 
*ماذا لو لم يقتل الحسين ع؟* 
*والسؤال ماذا لو فطن أعدائه عليهم لعائن الله لهذا الامر ولم يقتلوه سلام الله عليه هل سوف يفوتون هذا النصر؟* 
*لقد طلب الحسين ع منهم أن يتركوه إلى أطراف البلاد فلم يستجيبوا بمعنى خيار البقاء على قيد الحياة موجود وكان يمكن أن يعيش في أطراف البلاد بعيداً عن الطغمة الطاغية....* 
*مشرفنا العظيم عظيم سواء قتل أم لم يقتل .... فحينما قتل أنظر إلى الفتح الهائل الذي دوى العالم صيته*
*ولكن لو لم يقتل فهل سيجعل له صيت ... أقولها لك نعم وفي إعتقادي القاصر لو عاش الحسين ع ولو لفترة بسيطة فلنقل لست سنوات كما حسبتها أنت صدقني سيجدد ما قام به جده من تعاليم الاسلام في بقعة غير بقعتهم وسترى نور الائمة ع يسطع من جديد ولكن بعيداً عن هذه الطغمة....* 
*في إعتقادي سيكون هناك فتح سواء مات الحسين ع أم قتل وهذا ما أشار إليه ع حينما قال من لحقني منكم إستشهد و من لم يلحقني لم يدرك الفتح*  
*ولما عرفوا خطورة تركه سلام الله عليه قتلوه ليس إنتصاراً عليه ولكن ليحصدوا إنتصار مؤقت لهم ثبت لنا أنه هزيمة مع مرور الزمن ....*

----------


## سيناريو

دااااائماً الإنسان الذي يعطي يُخلد في الذكرى والتاريخ 


والإمام الحسين بعطاءه جعل قبره ليس في كربلاء وحدها
 إنما في قلب كل عاشق له عليه السلام .........


مأجورين 

دمت بود اخي الناري 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## الــــنـــاري

ماجورين جميعاً انشاء الله

ومشكورين على التعقيب الرائع
الله يعطيكم الف عافية ويرحم والديكم
لاعدمنا هطلة يارب
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------

